# Toshiba Regza 40" - Possible Issue with PS3



## Sakura123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I recently got this LCD HDTV and its been working flawless except for one issue that I don't know if its something normal or not. When I'm using my PS3 (HDMI) and select a game, when the screen goes black to load it the screen flashes for a second with lots of color lines and then the game starts. I'm wondering if this is normal with these TV's, or maybe a PS3 issue.

Thanks.


----------

